# Homemade bait



## fergeris (Dec 9, 2016)

I have some deer trimming that I ran thru the meat grinder figured why not. Does anyone have a recipe that's pretty good for Coyote I have most ingredients just curious if anyone has anything that works

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fergeris (Dec 9, 2016)

Forgot to add for traps but figured most will know that hahah

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't use deer meat for bait but a lot of folks do and its a natural scent in the outdoor world.

At the type of sets I use I don't need a recipe for meat bait--- I use the K.I.S.S. method so I just taint the meat bait for 4-5 days and then salt it.

Be sure its legal in your state to use wild game for bait.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Guess I am different. I grind lure and I chunk bait.

My chunks are huge 2 -3 inches. So are my bait sets (dirt holes). I seldom make a hole like you see in magazines or books. I want the yotes to see all that dirt from a distance and when they get there and I want a big chunk to hold them there.

Like CatCapper I taint them in the sun for 10 days or so. Then add salt to stop the action and use it. I dump the bait out on a table and I mist all pieces with a brine solution instead of just added granules. Seems to not leave the meat that salty. Probably doesn't make it a difference, but each trapper has his own vices when it comes to bait/lures. You'll know when the meat is tainted as it has a sour smell and you can handle it, it's not slimy. If its gone to far you'll know its slimy and ripe and is a goo.

While ripe bait works for raccoons and especially possums, Tained baits work betterl for all cats, coyotes and big ridge runner raccoons during breeding in Jan,

Since yours s ground dont worry. Make meat balls out of them and taint them that way. Mist them down then freeze them. Should work just fine.


----------

